# Number two



## dawgwatch (Dec 18, 2016)

Birch handles...I think I found a new hobby...


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 18, 2016)

Very nice sir!
You may be on to something with this you know.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 18, 2016)

Therapy!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 18, 2016)

Looking good!


----------



## tsharp (Dec 18, 2016)

Good looking knifes.


----------

